# Pipe Cat cutter wheels



## brucewendt (Apr 18, 2010)

I've been told Pipe Cat is not around anymore so wondering where to go to get cutter wheels for my cutter.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If you don't post an introduction, they're gonna tell you to go to DIYchatroom.com.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Profile says he is a Mater Plumber, good enough for me, no intro needed.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

brucewendt said:


> I've been told Pipe Cat is not around anymore so wondering where to go to get cutter wheels for my cutter.


 
I have a brother with one in the same boat. Good luck. If you find some let me know.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

good luck on that one


----------



## trieser (Oct 9, 2010)

I've got some extras. Willing to part with them. Email me @ [email protected]


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

trieser said:


> I've got some extras. Willing to part with them. Email me @ [email protected]


 


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## chris carr (Jun 26, 2012)

*pipe cat quit in 2006*



brucewendt said:


> I've been told Pipe Cat is not around anymore so wondering where to go to get cutter wheels for my cutter.


i own two pipe cats both are shot get you a milwaukee m 12 copper cutter theres nothing any better


----------



## chris carr (Jun 26, 2012)

brucewendt said:


> I've been told Pipe Cat is not around anymore so wondering where to go to get cutter wheels for my cutter.


been gone since 06 get u a milwaukee m12


----------



## chris carr (Jun 26, 2012)

pipe cat is gone milwaukee m12 s are the tops also for portable welding of pipe hangers and stands get you a Thermal Arc 95s


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Ron said:


> Profile says he is a Mater Plumber, good enough for me, no intro needed.


What's a Mater plumber? I bet his name is Tom.:laughing:


----------



## chris carr (Jun 26, 2012)

whats any yals opinions on using the shark bite barbed fittings for residential heat from boilers cause that water will get up to bout 200 f i been seein it done around these parts lately


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

He plumbs Matter? Wow!:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chris carr said:


> whats any yals opinions on using the shark bite barbed fittings for residential heat from boilers cause that water will get up to bout 200 f i been seein it done around these parts lately


 Huh??? And what part are you from???? What's a master hpac?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

how did we revive an old thread to go to using sharkbites on boilers

what the duce


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

chris carr said:


> whats any yals opinions on using the shark bite barbed fittings for residential heat from boilers cause that water will get up to bout 200 f i been seein it done around these parts lately


That's like a line from deliverance , or something. Lmao


----------

